# Goodies came yesterday



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

My Kooks 1 3/4 headers arrived yesterday,I got the catted mids over a week ago. :cool

Now I just need to install these babies!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

OoooooOoooo....shinny!


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

they are still sparkling indeed hehehe... post pics when you have them installed


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats bud. Now its going to be a whole different car. :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

headers were one fun, noticeable mod for sure. did you get them coated? if not they won't stay shiny for long.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Christmas is back! Enjoy the new setup brother. :cheers


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> headers were one fun, noticeable mod for sure. did you get them coated? if not they won't stay shiny for long.


Yes,they have the 1700 degree Jet Hot coating,uncoated mids.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks guys,it will be a few weeks before they are installed,but I will post pics and a sound clip when I do.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats Rob. Good choice!


----------

